
TSX turned off outright as the default for TAA-affected Intel CPUs on Linux - my123
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/95c5824f75f3ba4c9e8e5a4b1a623c95390ac266
======
my123
So Intel decided to kill the HLE part of TSX on current CPUs via a microcode
update... and on Linux it was chosen to kill the other part too instead of
relying on mitigations.

Even more bizarre that this seems to apply only for the _new_ CPUs with MDS
mitigated.

For older CPUs,
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/eb094f06963bb0fd8134c...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/eb094f06963bb0fd8134c6a9b805d4ad0002a7d4/Documentation/admin-
guide/hw-vuln/tsx_async_abort.rst) which contains "The system will use VERW to
clear CPU buffers. Cross-thread attacks are still possible on SMT
machines."...

